# Contructive suggestions needed



## JohnCr (May 2, 2013)

Where may be the best country for a Canadian like me to fresh start? 
I’m 50 yrs old and don’t have any real education or any certifications. 
I am getting older and limited in my ability to handle a hard day’s labor.
Add to that, I am debt ridden, bankrupt and have only a few thousand dollars to make a move to wherever there may be light. 

Any suggestions?
Sorry if this is a downer to some and thanks for reading.


----------



## pfilby (Apr 16, 2009)

Can one ask why, if you are leaving where you are presently living, you don't want to go back to Canada, given your, by the sounds of it, constrained circumstances?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you are a Canadian citizen why not return to Canada and attempt to pick up the pieces.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


JohnCr said:


> Where may be the best country for a Canadian like me to fresh start?
> I’m 50 yrs old and don’t have any real education or any certifications.
> I am getting older and limited in my ability to handle a hard day’s labor.
> Add to that, I am debt ridden, bankrupt and have only a few thousand dollars to make a move to wherever there may be light.
> ...


One of the main hurdles you might encounter is the language. Are you proficient in another language?. However, some chaps (Canadians all of them) in my company work only from May thru December, and then they go back to their homes in Panama, Dominican Republic and Mexico.

Second hurdle is -and this for self-evaluation only- are you debt ridden in Canada? If not, then you can easily find a honourable job here in Alberta, save some money, and go back to wherever you decide to call home every so often.

And lastly, Cheer up mate! Life ain't easy, but it's good.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## JohnCr (May 2, 2013)

Perhaps I have posted this in the wrong forum and I apologize for that.
Thank you all so much for the replies and for not being judgmental.

My apologies for being unclear in my original post. I am a Canadian living in Canada. 
Circumstances of failed marriages and failed business have had me restart my life a few times here in Canada. At this point I need a new outlook and/or perspective on life. (the kind I’ve experience though traveling and always dreamt of doing ). I’ve been considering Asia or South America. Sadly, I speak only English. 
I am thinking that “running away to another country” is the answer. I’m tired of most things “Canadian” and I don’t have any family to lean on or need to stay around for.
I have business, organizational and marketing skills to bring to any tables.
The bottom line is that I’m just wondering if there were any other people had experienced this type of situation or heard of any such stories with happy endings.

Thanks again for listening.
All the best to all, John


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

I am not sure what kind of life you are looking for, but I see a lot of native English speaking people are taking easy life in Ha Noi - Viet Nam. They teach English to local people and make enough money to live an oridnary life, while still have plenty of time to relax, drink beer and chit chat. My sister has a bar named "Blah blah bar" in Ha Noi and it's normally filled with these "blah blah" people.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Try the gulf. They have a lot of jobs for western expats.


----------



## JohnCr (May 2, 2013)

TSN.IMM said:


> I am not sure what kind of life you are looking for, but I see a lot of native English speaking people are taking easy life in Ha Noi - Viet Nam. They teach English to local people and make enough money to live an oridnary life, while still have plenty of time to relax, drink beer and chit chat. My sister has a bar named "Blah blah bar" in Ha Noi and it's normally filled with these "blah blah" people.


Thank you for your reply TSN.IMM. Your suggestion is very much the type of change that would help me mentally and help get me restarted in a new direction.lane: 

Short of just showing up in Ha Noi (or somewhere thereabouts), would you be able to suggest any other resources or links that may be able to help? (I’m fine waiting for us to become 5 post members so you could reply in private for that kind of info). 

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## JohnCr (May 2, 2013)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Try the gulf. They have a lot of jobs for western expats.


Thank you for your suggestion Chris.
Would you be kind enough to elaborate a bit as I would not know where to begin to start?
(Which country and any possible types of work available for someone like me? Links).
Thank you again for any type of help.


----------



## Maple Sugar (May 5, 2012)

Just a quick note, John. On the French forum, in particular, we have alot of inquiries from people who want to 'get away from' as opposed to 'go to.' We have found that the most successful transfers are from those people who look forward to going somewhere else, for whatever reason. 

Your last post is a bit more upbeat and that's good. If you think about moving in a positive light, IMHO, you have a better chance of a successful move and integrating into a new society.

Cheers!

MS


----------



## JohnCr (May 2, 2013)

JohnCr said:


> Thank you for your suggestion Chris.
> Would you be kind enough to elaborate a bit as I would not know where to begin to start?
> (Which country and any possible types of work available for someone like me? Links).
> Thank you again for any type of help.



I have been researching the possibility of the gulf area and have concluded it would not be a step in the right direction for me. In this forum as in others, many of the posts suggest the gulf area is expensive for a person like me to enter and restart. It has also been suggested/rumored that gulf area is in a decline for foreign as well as local workforce needs. Regardless of those reasons I will continue to explore the idea of SE Asia as my new goal. I have previously visited a few places in SE Asia and find it more suited to me.
Thanks again Chris for your suggestion.


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

JohnCr said:


> Thank you for your reply TSN.IMM. Your suggestion is very much the type of change that would help me mentally and help get me restarted in a new direction.lane:
> 
> Short of just showing up in Ha Noi (or somewhere thereabouts), would you be able to suggest any other resources or links that may be able to help? (I’m fine waiting for us to become 5 post members so you could reply in private for that kind of info).
> 
> Thanks again for your time.


JohnCr,

Sorry for this late response. I have been busy and did not visit this forum for a while. 

Maybe you should join "The New Hanoian" forum (TNH). Try Google. The "original" TNH is good, but I did not visit it for a while and now there are plenty of TNHs on the web, so it might take you a little time to figure out which one is useful. Feel free to ask if you have specific question about Ha Noi.

Good luck.


----------

